# Insane crate whinining



## Ladydaisyfae (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have the luxury of taking it super slow in getting our new puppy used to his kennel. I make sure he goes in on his own, give him good treats once he's in, shut the door, another treat with door closed. He has to be in a crate at night but his whining is increasing instead of decreasing. He can literally whine for an hour, stop for a little bit and then start right back up, he does this ALL night. I work. Husband works. During the day both dogs are shut in the bathroom where they eventually quiet down - that doesn't work at night because the older one knows we're home and they both paw the door which makes quite a bit of noise as well. We make sure to spend lots of quality time with them in the evenings and on the weekends. What I want to know is will he ever give up or am I doomed with a persistent whiner forever.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

It just takes time, he'll outgrow it if you ignore it. It's hard to do, I know, but it will get better. One thing we noticed with ours was we had the crate neat the heating vent, which was LOUD. We moved his crate to another room and he was much better...I think the noise just scared him.

It might help if you play crate games when you are home. You can leave the crate open and either wait for him to go in, or lure him in with treats. Praise a LOT and treat every time he goes in. (If you use clicker training, this works great). Then see if you can get him to sit in the crate (more treats), close the door for just a second, then open it again and treat, work up to longer times. Don't reward if he whines. You can also feed him in his crate, offer a toy and play tug with him while he is in the crate, basically anything you can think of to make it fun. Also try giving him a stuffed kong toy in his crate, that may help him settle down (the first time, lure him in with it, and sit with him with the door open, but don't let him have the kong unless he stays in the crate. I'm sure other people with have more ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Is his crate in your room? One of my dogs used to whine really bad when his crate was in another room. We moved into our room and he quit. He just wanted to be with us.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fear not, you are in no way doomed to having a persistent whiner forever. I can almost assure you of that. I don't know how old your new puppy is, but I do think you may have to adjust your expectations some. The time you put into crate training the pup now will pay dividends for years to come. The hard truth is puppies take time, whether you "have it" or not. A tired pup is a good pup so be sure the pup is getting adequate exercise for his age each day and then settles down before it's time to be crated for the night. Also of course that he has adequate potty breaks, he may need one or more during the night, depending on his age. 

You might try moving the pup's crate into your bedroom, near the bed, so the pup can sense you're there and you can tap the crate if the pup starts to whine during the night. I'm not being flippant here, but you may need to sleep with ear plugs or headphones for a few nights. This is a trying transition period for pup and owner alike, only the pup doesn't have to get up and go to work in the morning! It will pass, hopefully you won't pass out from exhaustion before it does. 

You could also try setting up an exercise pen, with the crate on one side with the door left often, and a potty area at the other, if that arrangement suits you better. It may suit the pup better too.

Just so you know you're not alone! Good luck!!
Got a Crate Squawker? : Dog Obedience Training Blog

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...H3mXDz-LVzs0OfbLqWezDNQ&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmg


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I cover the front of Oreo's crate with a towel. It is a wire crate so it has lots of ventilation all over. This has worked wonders.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> I cover the front of Oreo's crate with a towel. It is a wire crate so it has lots of ventilation all over. This has worked wonders.


Yeah, sometimes the wire crates make them feel too exposed. If you have a wire one you might try covering it with a blanket to make it more den like.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

No, this will not be forever!! : ) I wouldn't rely on waiting it out, though, as I did that for a year with my pup and she continued screaming in her crate throughout. Dogs can vocalize for attention, which usually doesn't last very long if it's not being reinforced, and then dogs can vocalize because they are *freaking out*! If that's the case, and your pup's just miserable and lonely and confused, waiting it out may not work and it's also a really bad experience for him. Don't let it go on too long or you may end up with a very ingrained behavior or anxiety. Anything else I would have written, Chagall's Mom already did! : ) Good luck!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I have looked at you other posts.. People have asked questions and given advice, but you have not answered any of your previous posts... (as far as I could see).

You need to completely ignore your dog, while he's in the crate... Telling him to be quiet, won't work.. Basically you just have to live through the noise, until he's quiet during the night...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is he, and how long has he been with you? I think the first few nights can be key - having the crate close enough that he knows he is not alone, and where you can put out a hand to settle him if necessary can be quicker than leaving him to cry it out. But I gave up on crates at night, and simply took my pups to bed with me. Very few accidents, and plenty of sleep for all of us!


----------



## Ladydaisyfae (Feb 8, 2013)

*Playpen*

I did try the playpen thing, he figured out how to climb out! He can also climb an assortment of baby gates - smart little guy. He'll be 3 months on the 20th and we take him out twice a night. I am trying crate games and encouraging my daughter to do the same. We had him in our room, didn't matter. It is metal & covered with a blankie, with chew toys. He usually konks out on my daughter around 8pm, is like a little ragdoll in her harms - until you crate him which we don't do until 10. It doesn't seem to be getting worse at least. He plays hard with us and our other toy poodle (they're great fun to watch). I've just been busy the past few days which is why I haven't replied (mostly busy with him lol).


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My toys sleep in our bedroom in plastic travel cages. They have done right from puppyhood. We put them out for pee about 10:30pm them onto their cages with sheepskins and a fleece blanket. As puppies I would also get up about 2am and take them out again for pee, then up at 6am for pee and into our bed. Now they go through the night and they wake us at 6am.


----------

